# cooling stand per notebook e verso ventole

## darkmanPPT

spero di non essere OT in questo forum, ma secondo le linee guida non dovrei esserlo (è pur sempre un argomento legato all'informatica)

Ho comperato uno di quelli stand per portatili con ventola annessa.

(tipo questo)

mi chiedevo... 

ma è normale che il verso dell'aria delle ventole vada dal pc verso il basso (cioè verso l'esterno)?

capisco le ventole all'interno del pc, ma il questo caso, a che serve che vadano in questo verso?

non avrebbe più senso che spingessero aria verso il notebook?

giusto per capire bene...

----------

## gutter

Credo che l'idea sia "togliere" aria calda e spingerla fuori. L'aria calda tolta viene rimpiazzata con l'aria fresca sottostante.

----------

## riverdragon

Soffiare aria sul fondo del notebook ha poca utilità pratica in quanto il fondo stesso è progettato per dissipare meno calore possibile (così che quando lo tieni sulle ginocchia non ti ustioni), quindi la spiegazione di gutter è la più logica. Io mi sono comprato un supporto senza ventola, su tomshw recentemente hanno fatto una comparazione e mostrato che la differenza è decisamente trascurabile.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Soffiare aria sul fondo del notebook ha poca utilità pratica in quanto il fondo stesso è progettato per dissipare meno calore possibile (così che quando lo tieni sulle ginocchia non ti ustioni)

 

beh, talvolta ho qualche dubbio che l'abbiano progettato davvero così. sopratutto in estate (tipo, adesso) è così caldo che scotta...

 *Quote:*   

> Io mi sono comprato un supporto senza ventola, su tomshw recentemente hanno fatto una comparazione e mostrato che la differenza è decisamente trascurabile.

 

mi passeresti il link?

---------

ps: secondo me non è trascurabile per niente. 10 gradi in meno!!

----------

## riverdragon

Ecco qui! http://www.tomshw.it/mobile.php?guide=20090715

----------

## oRDeX

Comunque tieni conto che se le ventole spingessero verso il notebook, il loro getto di scontrerebbe con quello uscente dal notebook, ed a parte raffreddare quest'ultimo, non penso gioverebbe a molto..anzi..Comunque son proprio curioso di questa basetta senza ventole   :Shocked: 

----------

## riverdragon

Questa è la mia http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=6612

Ha il meraviglioso vantaggio che si "avvolge" intorno alla custodia del portatile ed entra in borsa!

----------

## fbcyborg

Io ho il Thermaltake T3000 e mi trovo abbastanza bene.

Inoltre non ho il rumore delle ventole, che dopo un po' rompe.

Poi vabbè, è vero che uso un PC con cabinet coolermaster centurion 590 con 6 ventole da 12 + quella del procione, ma almeno quando uso il portatile riposo le orecchie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

son curioso... 

ma com'è che funziona il Thermaltake T3000?

sinceramente non ci ho capito molto dalla stringata descrizione che c'è nella pagina linkata...

----------

## fbcyborg

In parole molto povere ci sono delle heatpipe agganciate sotto alla piastra che catturano il calore e lo buttano fuori, per poi riportare l'aria fredda verso il notebook. 

Non è proprio ingegneristica come spiegazione ma dovrebbe rispecchiare quanto mostrato nella figura dei flussi di calore.

Certo è che le ventole fanno di più, ma come soluzione fanless la ritengo valida!

Specialmente quando compili, la piastra diventa calda, e si capisce che sta dissipando calore proveniente dal notebook.

----------

